# Betta smaragdina



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)

pic by Achilles from thailand,


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I really hope that that's only a temporary picture taking tank. That's WAY too small, ESPECIALLY for wild type Betta.


----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes, ThnQ...:-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Do yo breed them? Export? I've been lookin for some Imbellis and Smaragdina.


----------



## affandin (Jan 8, 2011)

No, i'm not Export.... sorry my bro...
but now i have imbellis from south of thailand.;-)


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> I really hope that that's only a temporary picture taking tank. That's WAY too small, ESPECIALLY for wild type Betta.


how much room do wild types need?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

fflores said:


> how much room do wild types need?


Bubblenesters like this guy, splendens, and imbellis, need the same care as our bettas but mouthbrroding bettas need at least 10-20 gallons (depending on the amount of fish, I think it's 20 gallons for a couple of males and females and 10 gallons per pair) and some need cooler water.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Some wild types are gorgeous...love 'em.


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Outstanding photos.


----------

